# Projector lights & Eye lides



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

Do they still sell those projector lights for the 200sx and i what to know where i can find some eye lide for my lights.








www.xatsales.com


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

*www.rspeed.com*

they were selling them for around 128$ Eye lids I have been thinking about making some in CarbonFiber for the projectors like the BMW style.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

Syn 
if you make those in carbon fiber i want 'em that was one of the ideas i was thinking of


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: www.rspeed.com*



syndicate-bro said:


> *they were selling them for around 128$ Eye lids I have been thinking about making some in CarbonFiber for the projectors like the BMW style. *


Yo Syn.... I'll most definitely be down to get a set of these... gotta complement my cf hood and cf skyline grill. BTW, the grill is awesome! Are you planning on making any other products for the b14 200sx in cf?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Matrix Racing sells projectors...


You can find the link and phone number in NPM....check the Project 200SX home page


----------



## UrbN (May 28, 2002)

There are several sites that sell 200sx projectors now, it's like the 200sx came back into fashion or something.. I'm finding projectors, hoods, euros, all that stuff.. I'd only get the projectors * black ones * and a CF hood, no euros for me..


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

*I can make C/F Projectors...*

If you buy the regular projectors and send them to me I can pull them apart and overlay the chrome inside with Carbon Fiber.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*I want it*

syndicate 
how much to add the carbon fiber in the projectors?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

*100$+shipping.*

I hope that sounds fair. its really labor intensive.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Decent price. More than likely worth it. Carbon Feezy on the projector lights ... Real nice. Anyone know of some sites to shop around for the best deal so I can get mine shipped off to Syn?


----------

